# mad betta



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

I made my betta angry. This is what i got as soon as I moved this guy from his nice big 5g to a 2g so my other plakat could have some time in the 5g


























my other plakat. his real color is a light metallic blue but is hard to catch on camera


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, nice pictures. I took my betta from a 46 gallon to a 5 gallon, he was not pleased either.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats one pissed betta! cool pics!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pics!  He certainly does look pissed!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be grumpy too. Hope he'll adjust to his new digs.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaah wow crazy stuff! I just went to check on him for the first time since moving him and he's built this within an hour of being moved. I think he can see a shadow of my other male on the other side so maybe he thinks he's going to get lucky? lol


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Bettas!


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> lol, nice pictures. I took my betta from a 46 gallon to a 5 gallon, he was not pleased either.


My Thai silk was the other way around. When he outgrew his 29g, I put him in a 55g tank. He didn't eat for 3 weeks. Just stayed in the back.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> My Thai silk was the other way around. When he outgrew his 29g, I put him in a 55g tank. He didn't eat for 3 weeks. Just stayed in the back.


just can't help but be curios about a beta out growing a 29g....

very nice pics of a pissed betta.


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

lol poor Betta


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

lol thats one nice mad betta

my original male also started building a nest after I added another male (in a breeding trap)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

some impressive bubble blowing


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

lol this fish is nuts! i might have to move him back to the 5g  He hasn't stopped flaring since I moved him and hes wrecking his tail by flaring so much 

His nest has tripled over night and it's really thick now.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

get him a female


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

athena said:


> get him a female


LOL
I was thinkin' the same thing!!
Cheers!!


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

awwe I really wish I could  a lot of work/time envolved with breeding/raising bettas and I don't think I've got it in me to do it


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> My Thai silk was the other way around. When he outgrew his 29g, I put him in a 55g tank. He didn't eat for 3 weeks. Just stayed in the back.


thats gotta be a monster betta


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

lol monster bettas would be sweet!!!! imagine a betta the size of a flowerhorn , i wish they existed

I switched the plakats back to their orginal tanks and I think the other guy is confused on why he has a massive bubble nest in his tank now lolol


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> lol monster bettas would be sweet!!!! imagine a betta the size of a flowerhorn , i wish they existed
> 
> I switched the plakats back to their orginal tanks and I think the other guy is confused on why he has a massive bubble nest in his tank now lolol


Oh that would be a funny thing to see indeed.

Bettas are crazy fish.


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

temperamental betta lol, gotta love their quirks


----------

